# δημοτικότητα



## nickel (Feb 10, 2013)

Η *δημοτικότητα* με τη σημασία «ιδιότητα του δημότη» έχει μπει στη νομοθεσία μας, οπότε καλό θα είναι να μπει και στα λεξικά μας.

Νόμος 3463/2006
*Άρθρο 14*
Δημοτικότητα
Κάθε Έλληνας πολίτης είναι δημότης ενός μόνο Δήμου ή μιας μόνο Κοινότητας. Δημότες ενός Δήμου ή Κοινότη­τας είναι όσοι είναι εγγεγραμμένοι στο δημοτολόγιο.
*Άρθρο 15*
Κτήση δημοτικότητας
1. Το τέκνο που γεννήθηκε σε γάμο των γονέων του είναι δημότης του Δήμου ή της Κοινότητας, όπου είναι γραμμένος ο πατέρας ή η μητέρα του. Οι γονείς υποχρε­ούνται, εντός της προθεσμίας προς δήλωση της γέννη­σης του πρώτου τέκνου τους, να προσδιορίσουν με αμε­τάκλητη δήλωση τους ενώπιον του ληξιάρχου του τόπου κατάρτισης της σχετικής ληξιαρχικής πράξης τη δημοτι­κότητα του. Η δήλωση αυτή προσδιορίζει τη δημοτι­κότητα και των τέκνων που θα γεννηθούν μεταγενέστε­ρα. Αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο δεν γίνει η παραπάνω δή­λωση, το τέκνο αποκτά τη δημοτικότητα του πατέρα. 
Αν η επιμέλεια περιέλθει στον έναν από τους γονείς, με τελεσίδικη δικαστική απόφαση που εκδίδεται κατά την τακτική διαδικασία, το τέκνο αποκτά τη δημοτικότη­τα του γονέα αυτού.[...]
http://www.dsanet.gr/Epikairothta/Nomothesia/n3463_06.htm

Έχουμε ενδιαφέροντα μεταφραστικά προβλήματα. Τι λένε τα λεξικά για τον *δημότη*; *Citizen* στα περισσότερα λεξικά. *Registered voter / citizen of a municipality*, λέει το πιο ψαγμένο (Κοραής). 

Υπάρχει ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με το ότι _citizen_ είναι και ο πολίτης γενικά ενώ _citizenship_ είναι συνήθως η ιθαγένεια, η ιδιότητα του πολίτη ενός κράτους.

Για να κάνουμε σαφέστερη τη σημασία του όρου, ιδίως σε κείμενα με νομική χροιά, προτείνω: για τους *δημότες* τα *citizens of a municipality* ή *municipal citizens*, και για τη *δημοτικότητα* τα *citizenship of a municipality* / *municipal citizenship*. Π.χ.

municipal citizenship requires a minimum permanent stay of two years
www.greekhelsinki.gr/pdf/roma-activity-jun-00.PDF

The first of these was to translate city-citizenship into nation-state citizenship. This was, in fact, two problems in one. One was the straightforward matter of scale, namely, for Florence, think France, for example. The other was to come to terms with the fact that municipal citizenship was not in all honesty citizenship at all. A citizen of Lincoln, for instance, had little in common with a citizen of Athens precisely because Lincoln was not a state. Thus, if a man was to be a citizen of England, not Lincoln, or of France, not Lyon, that person's rights, duties and loyalty had to be transformed.
_A Brief History of Citizenship_ (Derek Benjamin Heater), σελ. 58
http://books.google.gr/books?id=ZZ26fRqJgz0C&pg=PA58#v=onepage&q&f=false

Each Swiss is a citizen of his place or community of origin, his canton of origin and the Confederation, in that order: a Swiss citizen is defined as someone who has the citizenship of a Swiss municipality (article 37 of the Swiss Federal Constitution). 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_nationality_law

Naturalisation policies
Municipalities do not make citizenship laws; they can, however, interpret them, since in most countries they are the administrative agents who implement such laws. The way in which a municipal administration treats applicants for naturalization is a major influence upon the process of citizenship, as recent research in Germany has shown (Wunderlich, 2005). Citizenship courses (as an adult education course) and naturalisation ceremonies can be part of a municipal citizenship and naturalisation culture.
_Integration of immigrants_ (European Foundation for the Improvement of Living and Working Conditions)

Δεν αποκλείονται αποδόσεις με το *citizen status* για τη *δημοτικότητα / ιδιότητα του δημότη* ή *town citizenship*.


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2013)

Mόλις κατάλαβα ότι δεν μίλαγες για τη δημοφιλία, η πρώτη λέξη που μου ήρθε ήταν burgher, που λέει το λεξικό
burgh·er n. 1. A citizen of a town or borough.
Θα μου πεις και ποιός τη χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη, που νομίζω τελευταία φορά την άκουσα σε ένα ντοκυμανταίρ που έδειχνε έναν λόγο της Θάτσερ. Σωστό...


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 11, 2013)

Τα λόγια είναι περιττά την ώρα που χωρίζουμε με τη λογική. Τελικά, το νομοθετικό έργο της περιόδου 2004-2009 έχει να παρουσιάσει τεράστια επιτεύγματα όχι μόνο από αμιγώς νομική και νομοτεχνική άποψη, αλλά και από γλωσσική. Ή, αλλιώς, πώς παίρνεις μια λέξη με εδραιωμένη σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο και της δίνεις ένα νέο, εντελώς άσχετο. Κι όλα αυτά για να αποφύγεις την περίφραση.

Κάποια στιγμή θα μας έβγαινε από τη γωνία κι αυτό το τερατάκι της δημοτικότητας. Με το καλό κι η πολιτότητα, που ψήνεται κι αυτή στον φούρνο.


----------



## pontios (Feb 11, 2013)

Όσον αφορά την Αυστραλία (για λόγους σύγκρισης) - 
"Citizenship" ισχύει μόνο για κάποιον που είναι μόνιμος κάτοικος της Αυστραλίας, i.e.,an Australian citizen (υπήκοος) - δηλαδή σε όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις, για τις πολιτείες, κομητείες, τους δήμους κ.ο.κ., (ο Αυστραλός υπήκοος) αναφέρεται ως «resident» - e.g., as a Melbourne resident, a Victorian resident etc..


----------



## bernardina (Feb 11, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> Τα λόγια είναι περιττά την ώρα που χωρίζουμε με τη λογική. Τελικά, το νομοθετικό έργο της περιόδου 2004-2009 έχει να παρουσιάσει τεράστια επιτεύγματα όχι μόνο από αμιγώς νομική και νομοτεχνική άποψη, αλλά και από γλωσσική. Ή, αλλιώς, πώς παίρνεις μια λέξη με εδραιωμένη σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο και της δίνεις ένα νέο, εντελώς άσχετο. Κι όλα αυτά για να αποφύγεις την περίφραση.
> 
> Κάποια στιγμή θα μας έβγαινε από τη γωνία κι αυτό το τερατάκι της δημοτικότητας. Με το καλό κι η πολιτότητα, που ψήνεται κι αυτή στον φούρνο.



Συμμερίζομαι και συνυπογράφω. Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά θα προβούν σε νότα διαμαρτυρίας και οι κάθε λογής Μiss Congeniality


Επίσης, κάποια στιγμή, θα έπρεπε -πιστεύω- να σχολιάσουμε και τη χρήση της λέξης "συμπολίτης" με την έννοια του συμπατριώτη.
*Απεξανέκαθεν (σικ!) θυμάμαι τη λέξη συμπολίτης να σημαίνει αυτόν που κατάγεται ή/και ζει στην ίδια πόλη μ' αυτόν που μιλάει. Εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό, προφανώς παρασυρμένοι από το fellow citizen των αμερικανοσπουδαγμένων, έχουν αρχίσει και οι Έλληνες (κυρίως πολιτικοί και δημοσιογράφοι) να τη χρησιμοποιούν υπονοώντας τον συν+πολίτη, δηλαδή τον πολίτη της ίδιας χώρας, δηλαδή τον *συμπατριώτη.*
Τη χάσαμε τη λέξη, πατριώτηηη...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 11, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> Με το καλό κι η πολιτότητα, που ψήνεται κι αυτή στον φούρνο.


Τουλάχιστον αυτή δεν έχει εδραιωμένο σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 11, 2013)

pontios said:


> Όσον αφορά την Αυστραλία (για λόγους σύγκρισης) -
> "Citizenship" ισχύει μόνο για κάποιον που είναι μόνιμος κάτοικος της Αυστραλίας, i.e.,an Australian citizen (υπήκοος) - δηλαδή σε όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις, για τις πολιτείες, κομητείες, τους δήμους κ.ο.κ., (ο Αυστραλός υπήκοος) αναφέρεται ως «resident» - e.g., as a Melbourne resident, a Victorian resident etc..


Στην Ελλάδα, ωστόσο, μπορείς να είσαι κάτοικος δήμου Αιγάλεω και δημότης Αθηνών, δηλαδή να μένεις σε άλλο μέρος από αυτό στο οποίο είσαι εγγεγραμμένος στους εκλογικούς καταλόγους.


----------

